# Florida State Capitol



## gnagel (Feb 21, 2017)

Florida State Capitol, Tallahassee, FL






Nikon D800, Nikon 14-24 2.8

Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lines, lines, everywhere a line
Blockin' out the scenery, breakin' my mind, or something to that effect. 

This is one of those images that looks the same upright or flipped upside down. Not sure if that was the original intent, but it's a neat effect regardless.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Feb 21, 2017)

Fabulous photo.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 21, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Lines, lines, everywhere a line
> Blockin' out the scenery, breakin' my mind, or something to that effect.
> 
> This is one of those images that looks the same upright or flipped upside down. Not sure if that was the original intent, but it's a neat effect regardless.


Thanks smoke665...much appreciated.

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow ... very very nice. An imposing capture.  A super conversion and a super exposure ... so much DOF, what camera did you use?  You love leading lines, lol.


----------



## deeky (Feb 21, 2017)

Been away quite a bit lately, but really glad I made it back to see this one.  Very nice.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 21, 2017)

Fred von den Berg said:


> Fabulous photo.


Thank you, Fred

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Feb 21, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Wow ... very very nice. An imposing capture.  A super conversion and a super exposure ... so much DOF, what camera did you use?  You love leading lines, lol.


Thanks Gary...I used the Nikon D800 along with the Nikon 14-24 2.8 lens. This was captured at 14mm--which provides a very wide range of focus. And, I do love leading lines!

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Feb 21, 2017)

deeky said:


> Been away quite a bit lately, but really glad I made it back to see this one.  Very nice.


Thank you, deeky...much appreciated.

Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

Excellent. Nominated February POTM.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 22, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Excellent. Nominated February POTM.


Thanks!

Glenn


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 3, 2017)

HDR? I really like this, really great perspective, interesting subject matter and something I'd hang for sure. Well done!


----------



## gnagel (Mar 4, 2017)

Trever1t said:


> HDR? I really like this, really great perspective, interesting subject matter and something I'd hang for sure. Well done!


Thank you...yes, this is a bracketed shot (three exposures).

Glenn


----------

